
Homo Economicus - anaphor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_economicus
======
ggm
Homo economicus doesn't buy premium brands unless they come with premium
outcomes. He probably also has diabetes from all the bargain basement corn
syrup drinks and salmonella from economic rationally produced ground beef...

